# Como manejar un motor bipolar



## Sourcegeek (Mar 26, 2011)

Hola! Antes que nada no estoy seguro cual es la zona adecuada para mi tema, pero deduzco que es aqui.. Ahora al problema..
Tengo un par de discos duros desarmados y me di cuenta que sus motores son bipolares (tienen 4 cables), pero la verdad no se conseguir lo que pretendo..
Quiero hacer que cada motor oscile al ritmo de musica pero rapido, a modo de vibracion... Intente con un amplificador conectandolo a un motor pero vibra muuy poquito, ademas de que solo lo conecte a una bobina... No tengo idea de como conectar bien todo =/.. Tabien tenia la idea de identificar el circuito integrado que maneja el motor, pero es algo confuso el circuito..

Si alguien me pudiera asesorar, estaria muy agradecido 


Saludos!


----------



## jose9258 (May 11, 2011)

encontre esta informacion yo tambien queria hacer el mismo ocmentario http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_paso_a_paso
me dijeron que con contador y un decodificador 
peor yo uqieor hacer con un pic y en lenguage emsablador y controlar dos motores ocn ese pic al menos no se si alguien sabe o uno al menos  porfa ayuda
 tambien me entere que hay circuitos integrados  que son espciamente para ocntrol motores para a paso  ps viene encapsulados asi para ese proposito porfa nesesito informacion  gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2011)

Utilizaron el buscdor del foro? Consultaron las multiples Aplication Nortes(AN) en el sitio de Microchip? hay información del fabricante y de terceros, consultaron los musltiples sitios dedicados a micros?

En la web hay toneladas de información


----------



## seaarg (May 11, 2011)

Infiero que queres hacer algun tipo de efecto optico quiza.

La pregunta es: Te hace falta que sea un motor stepper? Quiza te baste con uno comun.

Por otro lado, todos los discos duros que desarme, excepto quiza de XT, tienen un motor brushless, no un stepper (y que es aun mas complicado de manejar)


----------

